# Swap transmissions: 6-speed manual 2002 Camaro SS / 4-speed auto 1972 GTO w/ 5.3 LS



## twig (Apr 24, 2015)

I recently bought a 1972 GTO. The guy that built it put in a 5.3 liter LS Engine, along with its factory-mated 4-speed automatic transmission (4L60).

I still have a 2002 Camaro SS, in which I recently had the T-56 rebuilt. I’m dreaming of how cool it would be to have that 6-speed manual in my GTO…

I plan to sell the Camaro… or keep it as a summer daily driver… don’t really know or care at the moment. My initial thought is that I’d like to swap the tranny’s between the cars.

I’ve only just begun to research this on the internet, so I apologize if I’ve missed a previous thread that goes into this topic. The closest topics i’ve found thus far talk about putting a 5 or 6 speed into a mid-60’s GTO, with a Pontiac engine. While some of that information would pertain to me, it’s not quite on point with what I’m curious about.

Does anyone have any input they’d like to share?


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

I too have a 5 speed mated to an older block. Good move on the 6 speed. Do it! 
If im not mistaken the LTs and LS' engines all have the same bellhousing pattern right? typical modern SBC's? I think its as easy as getting the bellhousing mated to the 5.3 with the proper clutch, flywheel and hydro bearing installed, hack the floor up a little bit and in she goes. As far as driveshaft length and crossmembers your guess is as good as anyones without a tape measure and the combo already mounted in the car. 

Here is a write up about a guy who mated a Viper T56 to an older block in a '66 but theyre all A-bodies in the end. Might give you some direction on the cross member mods, firewall clearance and floor cutting requirements at the very least. 

Here is the link. It is a VERY detailed write up. 

Viper T56 6 Speed in a 1966 GTO Install Guide (long, lots of pics!)


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

The T56 is HUGE... I know I have to cut the trans tunnel out and raise it about an inch to make it fit when I do the LS/T56 swap in my 66. I don't know if that part applies to you... Hurst Blackjack shifters are available to put the shifter in the stock location for the center console... Hurst Blackjack shifters | Hurst Driveline Conversions | TREMEC 5 speed ,TREMEC 6 speed OVERDRIVE TRANSMISSION Conversion Kits i guess you have to call to order from there.


----------

